# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Column: Spierziekte ALS: niet zelf experimenteren met geneesmiddelen

## FRANCOIS580

*Spierziekte ALS: niet zelf experimenteren met geneesmiddele
*
ALS is tot hiertoe een ongeneeslijke spierziekte die vooral jonge mensen treft en veel meer voorkomt dan gedacht. Naar schatting krijgen jaarlijks zo’n 500 patiënten het zware verdict te horen. In totaal leven ruim 2000 mensen met deze agressieve spierziekte. Wetenschappers zoeken nu al jaren naar een efficiënt geneesmiddel maar zover is het nog lang niet. Vele geneesmiddelen bevinden zich nog in hun experimenteel stadium. Het is zelfs zover dat heel wat patiënten die aan ALS lijden en niet zoveel tijd meer hebben, zelf gaan experimenteren met brouwsels op basis van natriumchloriet. Dat gebeurt zeker ook in ons land. Professor Leonard van den Berg van het UMC in Utrect waarschuwt voor de gevaren. Volgens hem zou dit thuis experimenteren wel eens de zoektocht naar een afdoend geneesmiddel tegen ALS in de weg kunnen staan.

De meeste slachtoffers van deze fatale spierziekte variëren in leeftijd tussen vijftig en zeventig jaar, maar er worden even goed jonge tieners door getroffen. Pas wanneer alle andere neurologsiche aandoeningen wetenschappelijk werden uitgesloten, kan een sluitende diagnose worden gesteld.

*Niet genetisch bepaald* 
Ondertussen staat wél een ding vast. ALS wordt niet erfelijk bepaald zoals tot voor kort algemeen werd gedacht.

Momenteel wordt naarstig gezocht naar de ontwikkeling van een geneesmiddel dat de agriessieve spierziekte ALS niet alleen kan stoppen, maar ook genezen. Eén ervan bestaat uit natriumchloriet of bleekwater en bevindt zich in de ontwikkelingsfase. Enkelen ontcijferden de samenstelling met als gevolg dat steeds meer patiënten thuis experimenteren met dit ‘geneesmiddel’. Professor Leonard van den Berg van het UMC Utrecht en met hem het ALS- centrum protesteren hiertegen en waarschuwen dat dit wel eens de wetenschappelijke zoektocht naar een doeltreffend geneesmiddel tegen ALS in gevaar zou kunnen brengen.

*Motorische zenuwcellen worden aangetast*
Dat sommige ALS- patiënten de experimentele toer opgaan is begrijpelijk. Eens de diagnose gesteld, hebben deze patiënten meestal nog slechts drie jaar te leven. Dat is gelukkig niet altijd zo. Er zijn zelfs personen die met de ziekte al meer dan twintig jaar overleven, en dat zijn geen uitzonderingen… Amyotrofe Laterale Sclerose of kortweg ALS is een niet besmettelijke neuromusculaire spierziekte die zowat iedere spiergroep kan treffen.

ALS is niet leeftijdsgebonden, kan dus op elke leeftijd toeslaan en dit zowel bij mannen als vrouwen. Momenteel leven volgens schatting zo’n tweeduizend mensen in ons land met deze spierziekte. Hun aantal neemt jaarlijks met zo’n vijfhonderd toe. Deze spierziekte kent een vlugge evolutie en loopt meestal fataal af. Hierbij worden zowel de zenuwcellen als de zenuwbanen in je.../...

*Link bij dit artikel*
- FRANCOIS580 - 

www.leefnugezonder.be

----------


## Yv

Klinkt niet goed! Ben blij dat ik nog niemand in de familie heb die ALS heeft.

----------


## FRANCOIS580

Ik heb wel iemand in de familie met ALS. Zielig en triest om zien. Een dochter van mijn echtgenote haar zuster. Is nu dertig en kreeg de ziekte als kind. Ze zit nu nog net niet in een rolstoel, maar dat heeft ze uitsluitend aan haar doorzettingsvermogen te danken. Gaat naar fitness, kine en noem maar op om toch maar in beweging te blijven en de rolstoel zo lang mogelijk weg te houden. Wordt steeds moeilijker, haar spieren kwijnen zienderogen weg... is mijn hartsvriendin...

----------


## sietske763

het is een afschuwelijke ziekte met een vreselijk erg sterfbed....
op een gegeven moment moet je kiezen, of kunstmatige beademing of ernstig benauwd en wat je ook doet....het einde is toch; de dood.
ken iemand die door ALS zijn vrouw heeft verloren, echt verschrikkelijke verhalen..
kan er niets beters van maken..

----------

